
What I Learned After Banning Screens from My Home for a Month - ohjeez
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/what-i-learned-after-banning-screens-from-my-home-for-a-month
======
djsumdog
I really like the Penny Arcade take on "screen time":

[https://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2014/06/30/](https://www.penny-
arcade.com/comic/2014/06/30/)

------
bhgraham
Lots of flies

